# Where to meet girls at college besides parties?



## Cubby

I'm sure a lot of guys on this forum don't want to have anything to do with crowded, noisy, drunk parties, but they do want to have everything to do with meeting girls, so where should we start? Class is the obvious suggestion, but there's nearly no time to talk there, and with the little time there is, people are always sucked into their phones and laptops. There are clubs, but those are a big time commitment. What do you think about bus stops?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1

Lol, unless you got game, bus stops are highly unlikely because most likely said girls have someowhere to be. I would do clubs because college is FULL OF TIME. FREE TIME DAY TIME NIGHT TIME ANY TIME you can sacrifice for a club activity. I had a ridiculous amount fo free time in college despite playing bball, drinking, doing all sorts of random stuff. Usually, if you want to really meet new people and make new friends, it takes a BIG TIME commitment!!!


----------



## Cam1

Join a club.


----------



## Marlon

This video was posted today, coincidentally:






I also read their article for fun, and damn, that guy is good: https://www.simplepickup.com/how-to/getting-her-number-without-saying-a-word/


----------



## Propaganda

Marlon said:


> This video was posted today, coincidentally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also read their article for fun, and damn, that guy is good: https://www.simplepickup.com/how-to/getting-her-number-without-saying-a-word/


Most pickup advice sucks and is full of chest puffing, random groping, and loud farts... but this video, or the author, seems legit. Good advice here.

I forth the notion of joining clubs... even if for some reason there are no good persons of interest, you will slowly meet other members' friends. =) Hence, why I started a club at my college. =P


----------



## Imbored21

Take a "fun" class.


----------



## Cam1

Imbored21 said:


> Take a "fun" class.


Or women's studies!


----------



## SilentLyric

bump because of how important this is!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheComedian

Well I have no idea how or where to meet girls...but go Cubs go!


----------



## ufc

Clubs and a right attitude!


----------



## Gorillaz

I second clubs (like student groups, not loud music + dancing). The only people I've really met is through clubs. It's great, we meet every few weeks, talk about the clubs goals and stuff, then head out to the bar for drinks. it's a great way to meet people with mutual interests. Can always use it as a reason to hang out too.


----------



## Alygat0r

at night in the library


----------



## reaal

how does one approach a girl in the library? they are likely to be busy or studying so they wouldnt want to talk to anyone. you cant just go up to a girl reading a book and be like hey, your hot, lets go on a date....


----------



## Alygat0r

reaal said:


> how does one approach a girl in the library? they are likely to be busy or studying so they wouldnt want to talk to anyone. you cant just go up to a girl reading a book and be like hey, your hot, lets go on a date....


see that she's studying alone and sit at the same table as her. notice what it is she's studying, and pay attention to her body language. does she seem really intent, focused, and undistracted? or a bit bored, checking her phone every now and then between reading, looking up from her textbooks every so often?

obviously if she looks like she is studying really hard, you shouldnt bother her by trying to flirt. but if she looks like shes not totally into what shes reading, and like maybe she would welcome a break, then i should think it would be fine to start a conversation with her.

when she looks up to stretch, or whatever, try and make eye contact with her and if you do, smile. if she returns your smile, youre good to go. make a comment about what she's studying, and that will get you guys both talking about school; what you're taking, what you want to do once youre finished, etc.

from there, depending on how things are going so far you can build onto different, and more interesting topics and get to know eachother a little better in the process. finding common interests helps.

this is how i met a guy in my first year, and i liked his approach. yes i was at the library studying but i welcomed the break when he started talking to me, and was glad to have met someone new out of it. i think the fact that it was in the evening made it a little easier, because they were less people there to overhear us talking or make me feel uncomfortable


----------



## arnie

Cubby said:


> I'm sure a lot of guys on this forum don't want to have anything to do with crowded, noisy, drunk parties, but they do want to have everything to do with meeting girls, so where should we start? Class is the obvious suggestion, but there's nearly no time to talk there, and with the little time there is, people are always sucked into their phones and laptops. There are clubs, but those are a big time commitment. What do you think about bus stops?


Take a language class like Spanish or French. There's a very high ratio of girls to guys (3:1+) Plus the class will often break into small groups and 1 on 1 sessions so you can practice the language with each other. This is your big chance to talk and get to know them.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Coffee place/cafe might be a good one, or the library.


----------



## John316C

sdds


----------



## NatureFellow

I would say the library at any time of the day.
Bring your wellies.

Thanks for understanding.
Best regards,


----------



## Cileroot

I believe I had a chance just today though I missed it because I didn't want to risk it 

So I was feeling very good after a refreshing first aid practice and I went back to my dorm and called an elevator and me and this girl got in it and I pushed my floor and saw she didn't so I thought I'd ask her whether she's on the same floor as I am, then had this "no, don't do that, no point", but since I was feeling good I decided to ask that simple question anyway. And she was like "Oh, yea, yea, I am! haha" smiling and all happy. But I was caught off guard by that sudden passion and enthusiasm because I was really expecting a murmur of "yes.." and so I just said "That sure is wonderful!" and ended it right there. Funny 

Technically I should have added something, name, indicate interest and all that. Might have just worked. I believe that's really the core of things - coincidence. (unless you want to go to some random party and find something for a night :um ) But we don't like it, no we don't!

My thoughts anyway..


----------



## Zeppelin

Women Studies 101 I've heard.


----------



## SwtSurrender

Cubby said:


> I'm sure a lot of guys on this forum don't want to have anything to do with crowded, noisy, drunk parties, but they do want to have everything to do with meeting girls, so where should we start? Class is the obvious suggestion, but there's nearly no time to talk there, and with the little time there is, people are always sucked into their phones and laptops. There are clubs, but those are a big time commitment. What do you think about bus stops?


Dorm room, just knock on every door and search for one.
Example, 
knock knock *hears moaning* runs away...
knock knock *opens door* "Looking for a girlfriend, anyone want me?" *enters room and drops pants* -- *girls squeal with excitement at the erect ***** * -- *girls jump on you and you all have a one night stand *
I would do it if I wasn't in community college. :yes


----------



## LilyWheat

Well. It all depends what kind of relationship you want here.

Looking to just hook up? Honestly parties and clubs are your best bet. Either that, or the girls who are talking really loudly and excitedly in class about some kind of event. Honestly, I can't condone this kind of behavior, so you'll probably get better advice from someone who's not me.

If you're looking for friends or commitment, then I'd definitely say local college places. Either a student commons, a coffee shop, or sporting events. There's a lot of people there, and they're all college students, and a lot are comfortable and willing to talk to you because it's an on-campus area and they know you aren't a stranger.

Also, don't be afraid to look online. There's usually a lot of Craigslist ads or posts on your local school site about girls looking for friends/more. Search your area, and send a few emails. It can be a lot less scary, but remember to actually follow up!


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Live in the dorms and you will meet plenty of people. Also going to clubs and lectures about topics that interest you, will have girls that are interested in the same things you are.


----------

